# [Emerge] Installation de Backuppc (Résolu)

## Nitral

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis actuellement un novice dans l'utilisation de Gentoo (pas de Linux en général, seulement de Gentoo) et je veux et je dois installer Backuppc sur un 

serveur.

Le problème est que quand je rentre la commande emerge app-backup/backuppc (d'ailleurs je ne sais pas s'il existe d'autres commandes pour l'installer), le système me dit qu'il y a "app-backup/backuppc have been masked" , "masked by ~x86 keyword".

J'ai cru comprendre que l'on pouvait désactiver ce ~x86, mais je ne sais pas s'il est conseillé de le faire.

Quelqu'un peut il me renseigner? Dois je obligatoirement désactiver x86 pour installer backuppc? Si oui est ce conseillé? Si non, il existe un autre moyen pour installer backuppc, en passant outre cette manipulation? 

Merci de me répondre rapidement.Last edited by Nitral on Tue May 04, 2010 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Nitral wrote:*   

> Merci de me répondre rapidement.

 

Pour cela, le ticket fait 100 EUR  :Laughing: 

Plus sérieusement, rien n'empêche de démasquer un paquet (via package.unmask), comme mentionné dans le manuel, qu'il faut impérativement lire avant de se lancer tête baissée dans Gentoo (et se retrouver à chipoter pendant des jours sans comprendre ce qui se passe).

Un ebuild masqué signifie seulement qu'il n'est pas considéré assez stable pour la production, et qu'il est en phase de test, ou qu'il n'y a pas assez de feed-back positifs sur toutes les plateformes supportées par Gentoo que pour le monter en stable.

Parfois, il est nécessaire de démasquer les dépendances.

PS: il n'est pas nécessaire de mentionner toute la catégorie, il n'y a que que peu de packages qui nécessitent cela (ceux qui se retrouvent dans deux catégories).

----------

## gregool

Salut,

pour info, si tu dois aussi démasquer les dépendances app-portage/autounmask pourra t'être utile, ça automatise la procédure.

----------

## Nitral

Dans mon /etc/portage/, je n'ai que package.mask, package.use...

Faut il que je crée les fichiers manquant, en l'occurrence package.unmask, package.keywords et autounmask?

----------

## Poussin

tu crées ce dont tu as besoin dans /etc/portage/

package.use etc... peuvent être des fichiers ou des répertoires.

----------

## Nitral

Jai du ajouter dans le fichier de configuration : /etc/make.conf la ligne suivante :

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". J'arrive à installer Backuppc, mais lors de l'installation, une erreur se produit :

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1

 * BackupPC-2.1.2.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * backuppc-2.1.2-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * CPV:  app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/webapp-config", line 27, in <module>

    from WebappConfig.config import Config

ImportError: No module named WebappConfig.config

 * ERROR: app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1 failed:

 *   Could not read settings from webapp-config!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_setup

 *   backuppc-2.1.2-r1.ebuild, line  38:  Called webapp_pkg_setup

 *              webapp.eclass, line 378:  Called webapp_read_config

 *              webapp.eclass, line  60:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              ENVVAR=$(${WEBAPP_CONFIG} --query ${PN} ${PVR}) || die "Could not read settings from webapp-config!"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1/work/BackupPC-2.1.2'

>>> Failed to emerge app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1:

 * ERROR: app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1 failed:

 *   Could not read settings from webapp-config!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_setup

 *   backuppc-2.1.2-r1.ebuild, line  38:  Called webapp_pkg_setup

 *              webapp.eclass, line 378:  Called webapp_read_config

 *              webapp.eclass, line  60:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              ENVVAR=$(${WEBAPP_CONFIG} --query ${PN} ${PVR}) || die "Could not read settings from webapp-config!"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-backup/backuppc-2.1.2-r1/work/BackupPC-2.1.2'

On peut m'aider, ou j'en demande trop? ;p

----------

## Poussin

 *Nitral wrote:*   

> Jai du ajouter dans le fichier de configuration : /etc/make.conf la ligne suivante :
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". J'arrive à installer Backuppc, mais lors de l'installation, une erreur se produit :
> 
> 

 

Attention que là, tu passes à la branche test de gentoo! Pas seulement pour le pacquet backuppc mais pour tout l'arbre!

----------

## Nitral

En fait c'est tout con, tu crées ton fichier package.keywords dans /etc/portage,

tu lui ajoutes la ligne app-backup/backuppc, puis magique l'installation peut s'effectuer! ;p

Par contre j'ai toujours une erreur lors de l'installation(voir message précédent).

----------

## netfab

Réinstalle app-admin/webapp-config :

```

# emerge --oneshot webapp-config

```

----------

## Nitral

Niquel, cela fonctionne maintenant merci!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu  enlevé cette ligne de ton make.conf : ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

----------

## Nitral

Oui je l'ai enlevé tout de suite après, et j'ai crée un nouveau fichier package.keywords avec mon install dedans.

----------

## d2_racing

Parfait  :Razz: 

----------

